# Are ONO and Chipsi shavings okay for hedgehogs??



## ILuvHedgies

Hi, I just wanted to know if the ONO shavings brand and the Chips shavings brand are alright for hedgehogs, hope I get an answer soon...thanks!


----------



## ashh51191

I'm not familiar with either of the brands, what type of material is used in the shavings? I've also heard a lot of people like fleece liners as they're easy to clean, cheaper, and don't harbor mites or cause dry skin, you can find a link to get some on this forum....


----------



## ILuvHedgies

Oh okay, thanks for the reply. I don't know what materials the shavings are made of though but here's a picture of the Chipsi shavings: http://www.google.com.ph/imgres?q=Chips ... YcfGFLA6mz but I can't really find a picture of the Ono shavings.


----------



## Christemo

I believe they're pine shavings, which are a no.


----------



## LarryT

The link posted will not show for me.


----------



## ILuvHedgies

Here's a picture of the ONO shavings (it's the only picture I found):
http://www.google.com.ph/imgres?q=ONO+s ... http://www


----------



## Christemo

No. The first are pine, and the second are scented.


----------



## chelsea.kang

Aspen is the only wood shaving that is considered safe for hedgies. All wood shavings can harbor mites (only use Revolution to treat mites, NOT Ivermectin) ... but most hedgies love digging in them. Wood shavings can also be a little messy. 

Most of us do use fleece liners. I recently switched and they are amazing. Quick and easy to clean, I can easily see hedgie pee and poo (helps me spot any potential health problems). 

Other acceptable bedding is Carefresh, however some decide it is tasty and will eat it. No good, eating it can lead to some serious impaction. 

Corn cob bedding is sometimes used for females. Do not use with males as it has a tendency to get stuck in private areas leading to infection.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Christemo

... and Carefresh is really, really, really dusty.


----------



## hanhan27

chelsea.kang said:


> Aspen is the only wood shaving that is considered safe for hedgies.


And even aspen shavings can cause issues.

Using fleece liners is the most inexpensive, "eco-friendly", safe option for bedding for hedgehogs. Some people might disagree with that, but there's really not much of an argument against fleece other than that you have to do more laundry. :lol:

I got enough fleece for 2 liner rotations for $10 at Wal Mart and a big bottle of hypoallergenic, unscented laundry detergent for $6 at the dollar store. I have been using that bottle of laundry detergent for 8 months and it's _maybe_ half gone. So, that means I spent $16 on the stuff for fleece liners. That comes out to me spending $2 a month on my fleece liners, not including the 4 or so loads of hedgie-laundry I do a month. I'm pretty certain that if you used shavings, you'd be paying $10 or so a bag, if not more, and using a bag of shavings a month (especially if your cage size is appropriate for a hedgehog). Fleece = safe for your little one and a cheap investment.


----------



## ILuvHedgies

Thanks to everybody who replied, it helped a lot!


----------

